# [XP] Datumsformat ändern



## chriss_2oo4 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wie kann ich in Windows XP das Datumsformat von dd.mm.YYYY auf YYYY-mm-dd ändern?

Lg Chriss


----------



## darkframe (4. Februar 2008)

Hi,

über die Regions- und Sprachoptionen in der Systemsteuerung geht das. Auf der Registerkarte "Regionale Einstellungen" musst Du auf "Anpassen" klicken; dann kannst Du gezielt das Datumsformat ändern.


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi darkframe!

vielen Dank -> wirklich sehr gut versteckt!

Lg Chriss


----------

